# Man faces charges after traffic stop



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police: Suspect in posession of 5lbs of Pot*

Updated: Friday, 06 May 2011, 6:02 PM EDT
Published : Friday, 06 May 2011, 6:02 PM EDT


EAST PROVIDENCE, R.I. (WPRI) - A Fall River man is facing several charges, following a traffic stop by Rhode Island State Police in East Providence.
Investigators stopped 26-year-old William Lopes of 235 Bowen Street, Apt. 2 just before 2PM on Thursday afternoon. During the stop, Police say they discovered more than five pounds of marijuana, weapons, and more than $5,000.

Full Story:
Fall River man arrested on drug charges following traffic stop | WPRI.com


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad he is being held without bail. In the great state of Massachusetts he would be back on the street selling.


----------

